# What black and white film do you use?



## rob91 (Feb 12, 2008)

I know, this is a random question but I'm just curious.

I've been shooting with Trix 400 and Tmax 400...have yet to develop my Tmax rolls but the Trix came out nicely.

Also, I went to look at Fuji's site but I don't see B&W film listed under their products, not sure why that is.


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 12, 2008)

It depends.  I use Efke KB400 for my usual high-speed shots and process it in Diafine.  I sometimes use TMax in both 400 and 100 (got a bunch of it on clearance) and process it in D76.  I've got some other assorted odds and ends in the freezer that I'm Jonesing to get out and use.


----------



## ScottS (Feb 12, 2008)

Ilford, and some astra. 

They are OK.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't do much film, but when I do, it's in the studio. I use TMAX 100 for the fine grain.


----------



## Helen B (Feb 13, 2008)

I use a variety of B&W films. I guess that at the moment I use more Tri-X in 35 mm than anything else. I also use 120 Scala and 220 320TXP quite a lot. In sheet film I tend to use mostly 100TMX, 400TMY or 320TXP. This is nowhere near a comprehensive list - I use whatever suits the particular project.

Fuji do make B&W film. Neopan 100 Acros, Neopan 400 and Neopan 1600 being among their products. Look here.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 13, 2008)

mostly  Efke KB100 or  Efke KB25 not the best films


----------



## terri (Feb 13, 2008)

Kodak: TMax, TriX, of varying speeds and formats to suit the project. Same with Ilford FP4 and HP5, and now SFX 200 for my "pseudo IR" fun.

All are great quality films. I've not played much with Fuji B&W film, but can't imagine it wouldn't be as sound as their chrome products.


----------



## bhop (Feb 13, 2008)

I was using T-Max 400 for a while, but I tried Ilford HP5+ and really like it more, plus it's cheaper, which is a bonus.  I like to push my film up to 800 speed, it seems to give me more contrast.  The Ilford has a finer grain when I scan it than the Tmax.


----------



## JC1220 (Feb 13, 2008)

Efke, Bergger and HP5


----------



## dangerwoman (Feb 15, 2008)

ilford hp5


----------



## jedithebomber (Feb 16, 2008)

I use arista II 400. At $1.79 a roll its hard to go wrong. I have a few rolls of Ilford Delta 100 laying around as well. 

Then again I am a darkroom newbie on a college student budget. So just about anything I use is bargain basement.


----------



## DSLR noob (Feb 16, 2008)

TMax 400


----------



## JamesD (Feb 18, 2008)

Ilford MC III, glossy resin coated.  Usually in 4X5.  Dev in Dektol 1+5, typically contact printed.

TMax, TriX, PlusX, and HIE in TMax Dev.  Got some D-76 I'm itching to use, though.

Sometimes, one of the various C-41 process BW films, but I find them less than satisfactory, usually in the commercial printing.


----------

